# Medo Aritar Bastet - BH Video



## GSDElsa

I might be playing with fire posting my BH video (or rather part of it), but I guess I like to live on the wild side!

I figured no point in boring you guys with our entire routine, so here's our off-leash heeling with a little extra to fill the void and make the video go as long as the song I wanted to use :rofl: I'm sure there is a smoother way to make this all go together, but it was my first time ever adding audio to a video.

I didn't have any clue how he would be in a real trial atmosphere (you can't practice for nerves!). I think with my butterflies going on Medo thought he was coming out for protection so he was high as a kite. So he was forging throughout most of the routine, making our turns pretty sloppy. Sits were slow. On the recall, the dog doing the long down broke his stay...you can see Medo turn his head....he skipped that silly little "front" and went right to a finish. Not sure if the other dog breaking his down played a part in that or not. It is what it is....either way I am overall happy with how it all went. 

PHEW. It's over and now (hopefully) onto the 1 in the spring!


----------



## onyx'girl

Congrats to you and Medo! Very nice!!!


----------



## cliffson1

Very very nice....I'm so proud of both of you!......Congrats!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Congrats again! Great job!


----------



## Castlemaid

I think you are way too hard on yourself. That was a beautiful routine with beautiful heeling and out of motion exercises! You should be proud of how well you have trained Medo, Congrats!


----------



## abakerrr

You and the medo monster rocked it Saturday!!


----------



## tropicalsun

Excellent!


----------



## Mrs.K

I agree with Lucia. Medo is heeling beautifully and you have worked hard with him. So be proud of the both of you. You have earned it!


----------



## Catu

That is a super routine where you can see from miles ago how connected you and Medo are.


----------



## Lynn_P

Looks Great.. congratulations.


----------



## G-burg

NICE!! Big congrats.. You should be very proud!

And great song choice!!


----------



## GSDElsa

Castlemaid said:


> I think you are way too hard on yourself. That was a beautiful routine with beautiful heeling and out of motion exercises! You should be proud of how well you have trained Medo, Congrats!





Mrs.K said:


> I agree with Lucia. Medo is heeling beautifully and you have worked hard with him. So be proud of the both of you. You have earned it!


Oh yes! I was very happy with the routine, don't worry! Definitely stuff to work on, but absolutely happy! 

The comment about being brave to post the video was because BH videos on this forum always seem to cause some rukus, lol.


----------



## GSDElsa

abakerrr said:


> You and the medo monster rocked it Saturday!!


Everyone did so awesome! You and Kai looked stellar  Impressed with how great so many people did. We are going to have so many 1's this spring!!! (knock on wood)


----------



## Sunflowers

Loved it.


----------



## GatorDog

Lookin' great! Congrats!


----------



## GSDElsa

cliffson1 said:


> Very very nice....I'm so proud of both of you!......Congrats!


It sure sounds like those "M" boys are doing super. Modyk, Mutz, and Medo are kicking some beeehind!!!


----------



## Vinnie

:congratulations: Nice job!



GSDElsa said:


> Oh yes! I was very happy with the routine, don't worry! Definitely stuff to work on, but absolutely happy!
> 
> The comment about being brave to post the video was because BH videos on this forum always seem to cause some rukus, lol.


No matter where you're at in training, isn't there always stuff to work on?


----------



## Jag

Congrats! I must have missed this post. I love watching vids of trials and work. Excellent job to you both!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

AWESOME job! Congrats to you and Medo, you two looked like a great team!


----------



## volcano

Badass, my little girls sire is from the same parents as your dog/ maybe even the same litter. My girls dad is mutz aritar bastet/approx 2 years old today, my dogs dad isnt yet titled but he will be soon.


----------



## GSDElsa

Yes, Mutz and Medo are littermates  They actually flew from the Czech Republic to the US in the same crate together. Both busted out at the same time and then ran around with the same stick in their mouths, lol. I'd be super intersted in seeing the pedigree if you don't mind!


----------



## volcano

Heres the dam,Capri Vom Eisenherz


----------



## carmspack

are you kidding ? don't be so hard on yourself -- that was really good ! that dog was connected to you , nice attitude 

look at the beginning of the routine. You were so tense . Your left arm was stiff and unnatural (some judges might dock you ) , then off leash , same thing your left arm stiff , unnatural , behind your side. Then you start to relax and your arm starts to swing and the dog is relaxed and perky , you look relaxed, the picture of the team changes.

at the beginning of a routine stop a moment and connect with the dog, take a breath and smile --


----------

